# Deer attractants....who uses them?



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

How many of you use any of the commercially available deer attractants on the market today? Which ones have you used and did they work?

I never have really used them, until this weekend. While on our annual hunt at the Cueva Ranch, the guys from C'Mere Deer where there filming a hunt. They provided us with a few of there products to try out. I got to say, I was pretty impressed with them. I would have deer eating the C'Mere Deer when the feeder went off......they would just look up at the feeder and go back to eating the C'Mere Deer. I was kinda shocked. I think some of the guys were equally impressed.

Just curious what experiences some of you folks on here have had with it or some of the other similar commercially packaged products.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

we tried that stuff it didn't work....


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

TXPR- do you think if the feeder was'nt there they would have stopped? in other words what if you threw it down a trail or sendero like corn? does it smell? if you go to their website there are mixed reviews, just curious..


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

CAJUN THUNDER said:


> we tried that stuff it didn't work....


I think you need to use the product as intended. I don't how you tried it out but Ivan H. showed us how to use the product and it worked every time.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

C'mere deer has worked well for us in Hardin (e tx), Llano, and Val Verde County. It didnt work too well for us in Uvalde/Kinney County. In Val Verde cty they seemed to like Buck Grub better than the C'mere Deer but both products worked, one just better.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I think we were all thinking the same thing at first, but by the end of the trip I have to say the stuff really works.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Might have to try some one day...


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

if the pale guy said it worked, then I am gonna buy some and try it


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Leemo said:


> TXPR- do you think if the feeder was'nt there they would have stopped? in other words what if you threw it down a trail or sendero like corn? does it smell? if you go to their website there are mixed reviews, just curious..


Hard to say from my personal experience, because there were always feeders around. However, many of the deer seem to prefer it over the corn.

Borderbandit will have to give you the details, but, I think they had a deer last year that wouldn't come to corn or near the feeders. But, he would come to the C'Mere Deer. I believ that was his ultimate downfall.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

So did the Buck Grub work better for you Dwhite??

I am gonna use them side by side openning day 30 yds apart and video it and see.--Send the tape to Alan Warren and to C'MERE DEER!--

I do like the Hog Wild and the deer do also--guess they liked the fruit smell.

On attractants I "Harvest " the urine of hot does myself at the skinning table every year and put it in a nasty bottle in my Hunting Bag--I know that works for me.

Also I harvest the BUCK urine and Bottle it --you will be supprised how that gets the attention of both Buck and Doe's alike!

That's my $25 trick for the day! Ha!

$50 trick is the plastic bag of TARSLE GLAND of Bucks in Full Rut also "IN THE BAG" so if you hunt with me be very carefull what you get out of my bag! Ha!
May take several showers to get it off! Ha!


swampus


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

We feed corn from feeders during the winter just like most others and I haven't ever tried any commercial attractants. I am planning to use Acorn Rage, I picked up 2 bags at Academy, this year just to see if it works. I don't normally hunt right on top of our corn feeders as I prefer to find trails to and from bedding and feeding areas. I will also hunt the oak trees in our hardwoods bottom areas if I see that they are producing a good acorn mast. I have had more success hunting away from our feeders although I admit sometimes, say 10%-15% of the time, I'll hunt a feeder.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Swampus said:


> So did the Buck Grub work better for you Dwhite??
> 
> I am gonna use them side by side openning day 30 yds apart and video it and see.--Send the tape to Alan Warren and to C'MERE DEER!--


Buck Grub worked really good for us South of Ozona. We bowhunted on a friends place in Llano where there were no feeders. I put buck grub and C'mere deer out at my friends stand and he shot a 6 pt that stopped at the C'mere deer. Did the same thing in val verde and they stopped at the buck grub...must be a regional thing!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I have used the c'mere deer and have seen it work because I have shot two deer off of it. I have been thinking about trying the new acorn rage (soy bean, acorns) makes sense to me.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Swampus.. that's a great idea. I thought I was on the technological edge because I made my own cover scent! I think you've got me beat at the "home remedies" 

I've been using C'mere deer in front of my trail camera, along with dumping corn when I'm there. The deer are definitly coming to the c'mere deer. I watched a couple of does licking it this weekend (poured the powder on a rock) and they would take a few licks, walk off and eat corn, then come back to take a few more licks. They repeated this at least 10 times. Maybe it's the same as eating a really rich food to humans...I'm just guessing.

I haven't tried anything else, but I like the idea of putting two different (or 3, or 4) things next to each other, and see which one gets the most attention.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

asolde said:


> I have used the c'mere deer and have seen it work because I have shot two deer off of it. I have been thinking about trying the new acorn rage (soy bean, acorns) makes sense to me.


You might want to talk with Trouthunter about that stuff


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Kyle--If that Big Buck is chasing that doe--It will Work!--Just like those Bucks stop to smell EVERY Rub on the trees and scrapes--saves a boat load of $ also--fresh'n up every year!--Makes them think other Bucks (like Mexico Bucks bottles) are in the area!--I like to study them and see reactions!--Those Tarsle Glands are easy to hang up about head high and really work!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm afraid to transport that stuff because I don't want them scratching up my truck trying to get at it. :rotfl:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

HP--my truck is already Beat Up!! Ha!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, I don't know if State Vet made some kinda deal with Mr.C'mere Deer but if he can post his video it is solid proof the stuff works. Heck even the dogs loved it. I think Palerider went and ate some too.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Just a heads up.....there are certain ways of using the product that will make a huge difference in the way it performs. This is my 2nd hunt with Ivan and Steve and they are coming back in the spring to do an exotic hunt with the product. This stuff is pretty impressive.....my favorite way to use it is as "M&M's". They really get after it that way. Maybe some of the crew remebered how that was done?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Well, I don't know if State Vet made some kinda deal with Mr.C'mere Deer but if he can post his video it is solid proof the stuff works. Heck even the dogs loved it. I think Palerider went and ate some too.


The video is available for $19.99 + Shipping and handling:biggrin:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Code Blue !! worked for me when I arrowed that nice buck earlier this year..I knew that the rut wasn't on yet but thought what the heck and poured a half a bottle on the ground when I got out of the stand from the evening hunt..The next morning the buck was waiting for me when I got in the stand..I used to be a Tinks man but I may convert.. not as proveable as c'mere deer b/c the deer aren't eating it but the Code Blue seem to say c'mere buck that morning..


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> The video is available for $19.99 + Shipping and handling:biggrin:


Oh, I see. In other words, you don't know how to post it up.:rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Acorn Rage? Bah. We tried it...it's still where we put it a week before bow season started.

I didn't have much luck with the C'Mere Deer when I first tried it and blew it off as just another gimmick...it didn't work because I didn't follow the directions. I was very impressed with it this past weekend but then we had the guy who invented it there to show us what to do. (Actually, all you have to do is READ the directions, lol.)

The M&M's they made by soaking Corn in either the ROOT'N JUICE or in liquid C'Mere Deer, then putting the powder C'Mere Deer on it and shaking it up. The powder covered each kernal of corn and Ivan calls those "M&M's".

Anyway, it works, and where I hunted the C'Mere Deer wasn't placed close to the feeder, so who knows? I think that once the deer find it that they'll keep coming back for it. I'll let you know. 

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

That's right Martin, I forgot, where you shot your deer and where George shot his first one, were away from the feeders.

I think the "M&M's" Ivan was making was made with a diluted Rootin' Juice and dusted with the powder. However, I think he said plain water works. Just put corn in a bucket, add enough water to wet it thoroughly and add the powder until all the kernels are coated.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have used c'mere deer, buck grub, lollipops, mineral blocks, scented blocks, 2000 proof, code blue, tinks and, yep, you guessed it, Activescrape, by Wildlife Systems. I have had mixed results from region to region. They love the minerals near San Saba and could care less in Palo Pinto. Up in the panhandle they do use them but not heavy. I put out a block about 3 years ago in San Saba. It was too strong for them. It even killed all the grass around it. The rain finally melted it last year and I forgot about it. Guess what??? The deer have dug a HOLE in the ground now where that block used to be. I guess the minerals diluted enough now that they are eating the dirt right out of the hole. I have them on film doing it. Also, in Palo Pinto, the corn is piling up since the acorns dropped but we are still getting lots of feeder shots because the deer are coming to our maple flavored blocks. They are eating them like candy. As far as scents, I used to like tinks 69 best but I am sold on Activescrape now. I use a dripper over a scrape and pour some right in the scrape. I definately increases buck activity.
To be fair on the c'mere deer I can't swear we went by the directions so maybe that's why we didn't notice any positive results.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's another key point.....all water used with the product must not be chlorinated.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

I used deer cain in Missouri in one of my fields and ended up having to fill in the hole the deer made because I thought I'd lose a tractor tire in it. I put some on the ground on the new lease near Angleton and I can't see any sign that its being used at all. Maybe there is enough minerals naturally available down here.

I also put some cmere deer on a fallen tree that was pretty rotten. That's been chewed up big-time but I'm not sure if its deer or cows that are going after it. I haven't seen anything near it in the daytime. There are deer, pig and cow tracks all over the ground around it so I think everything is going after it. I do know there is a lot less tree there than there was a few weeks ago. 

I've used deer urine for years with mixed results. I've had deer tear up the area around it, shot deer that were sniffing it, and had sites where it didn't look like anything paid any attention to it. I've used everything from tinks to code blue (the $12 bottle, not the $36 bottle of standing esterus). 

I think during the peak of the rut the bucks will hit just about anything if they aren't with doe but who knows. I've gotten more than half my archery deer doing spot and stalks so it may also be that I'm not patient enough to wait in the stand long enough for something to come by and check it out. 

I don't have a quad yet so I'm not using a feeder. I'll probably buy another bottle of cmere deer to carry in to my stand this weekend and I'll definitely be using more urine. I've seen some small bucks sparring and the web sites say the 21st is peak of rut so I figure its worth a shot. I even bought one of those spray can urine bombs at bass pro I'm going to use this weekend just to see what happens. 

It may be a waste of money but if it gives me the confidence to stay in the stand longer its worth it. If nothing else if a deer does come by it will usually stop to smell what ever I put out and that gives me time to take the shot. 

Gary


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> How many of you use any of the commercially available deer attractants on the market today? Which ones have you used and did they work?
> 
> I never have really used them, until this weekend. While on our annual hunt at the Cueva Ranch, the guys from C'Mere Deer where there filming a hunt. They provided us with a few of there products to try out. I got to say, I was pretty impressed with them. I would have deer eating the C'Mere Deer when the feeder went off......they would just look up at the feeder and go back to eating the C'Mere Deer. I was kinda shocked. I think some of the guys were equally impressed.
> 
> Just curious what experiences some of you folks on here have had with it or some of the other similar commercially packaged products.


It definately works good.... if it has never been used at a feeder or in an area where the deer aren't use to it, it takes a little time for the deer to get use to it. After the C'Mere deer touches their lips, they are hooked.....


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

A decoy is the best buck atraction I ever used, I still use a doe decoy at the feeder or where we rattle


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> A decoy is the best buck atraction I ever used, I still use a doe decoy at the feeder or where we rattle


Thats good to know as I have never had any luck with a decoy.........thanks I will try agian this year.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Heck B4B we have live doe...what do we need a decoy for? 

TH


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I,ve never harvested the urine from freshly killed deer, but I will not pass up on cutting the tarsal glands as mentioned by Swampus. My last year in Mexico, I paid Oscar (the cowboy) $1.00 a piece for every one he cut for me. By the end of the season, I had two - gallon ziplocs full. I still have a couple left frozen in my garage.

The nice thing about having so many of them, is that I don't have to worry about trying to keep them fresh. I'll use them a few times (depending on the ambient temperature) and then throw them away. Tarsal glands add IMO the missing piece of the puzzle when it comes to horn rattling - especially if the tarsals are taken from a completely different area than where the rattling is taking place. A trick to getting them to really stink, is sometimes on my way to a hunting area, I'll put them on the floor-board next to my heater vent and WOW... that heat really gets them stanky.

During the post-rut (when I don't do a lot of rattling anymore), I hang them in a nearby tree, and blind call with my grunt tube. This can be very effective.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

The live doe's run off during and after rut a decoy at the feeder can bring in the scouting bucks. Or the ones you see chasing does by the take the easiest one. Or it can get the eye of a big buck while rattling but take a light one if you rattle and role.


----------



## N.O.B.S. (Oct 3, 2004)

If I had to guess, I would say the Cueva had the most to do with the success of the product. They never film shows on shot out 100 acre ranches just north of freer.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

N.O.B.S. said:


> ........... They never film shows on shot out 100 acre ranches just north of freer.


You can only hunt 'em if you got 'em


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

I put some out weekend before last - both the powder and the non-diluted spray.

Since I'm not hunting yet I can't say if they are "tearing" anything up about it - certainly when I went back last weekend there was still a ton of c'mere deer soaked alfalfa pellets lying around my feeder pen, and a purina deer chow block that had the powser put on it that had been eaten on some but not exactly molested. I also put some in one of my feeders.

I can say that the does, nub, 8 pointer and the hog that had been frequenting my feeders still did. Also, two new bucks did show up - nothing spectacular both likely culls (a spike and a fork horned 4pt), but they had never shown up on the cameras before c'mere deer. 

Whether it was due to the c'mere deer or temperature changes, you'd have to ask the bucks I suppose 

Earl


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I'm a firm believer in lures if used correctly, but the ones I have used were urine based, >> dominant buck, coyote urine and used doe-n-heat a cpl of times. I get a pint of Coyote urine EVERY yr and never lv home without it, use it both as a cover scent and for placement of a deer for a bow-shot. I have trapped Coyote, Fox, Bobcat using lures, was taught how by my grandpa n dad, lures have been taking animals before they were around. The biggest deer I have ever seen and missed while hunting had his nose in a 'mock scrape' with Robbins Dominate buck lure in it, the biggest deer I have taken was 2 yrds downwind of a stump with several drops of Coyote urine on it. The only 'food based' lure I have used was corn, the best natural food attractant was Wild Persimons, Mistle-toe and in the hill country Mesquite beans n Mistle-toe.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

I used C'Mere Deer, liquid and powder, last year south of San Antonio about 50 miles. The deer walked right through it to get to the corn. But I still believe that the stuff will work - like someone said earlier - the deer just have to discover it.

The thing that makes me believe it, aside from the posts of respected board members like the Pale One and The Bandit, is a Hank Parker 3D show I saw where he was hunting in South Texas. They showed the vid of him pouring the powder out, going to his tripod, then shooting a nice buck that stopped at the powder.

I definitely will be trying it out again, and I might even read the destructions this year.

BTW, I'm not sure if that Acorn Rage will work in South Texas... Now if they make a Mesquite Rage or something of that nature?!?!? LOL

Oh yeah, C'Mere Deer smells kind of like apples.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Oh, I almost forgot. C'Mere deer also has a new product out called *3 Day Harvest.* No really sure what all is in it, but, it is supposed to be really concentrated. It was a VERY strong sweet smell to it. And you only use a real small amount at a time. We were tossing handfuls of it in the tall grass and the deer were working really hard to find it. I've never seen it in stores, but, I beleive it's available on their website.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Brad....I believe that 3 day harvest was on the market already but not with the C'mere Deer product in it. It was aquired recently.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Swamp,

Can you send me picture by picture instructions of you harvesting "said urine" so I may learn the skill I think that would help us all! If video please include the sountrack "Can't you smell that smell"



Swampus said:


> So did the Buck Grub work better for you Dwhite??
> 
> I am gonna use them side by side openning day 30 yds apart and video it and see.--Send the tape to Alan Warren and to C'MERE DEER!--
> 
> ...


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just back from CrackACADMEY : I loaded up to try do drive the deer off the green and acorns to the feeders for opening weekend for B4B and myself. I got :
Two Maple Blocks
Cmere Deer 3 day Miracle stuff
Cmere Deer Spray(non aerosal)
Buck Grub in 2 flavors
5 Different Does in Estus
Deer Cane(Liquid) The powder did not work last year, B4B kept trying to bag it up and sell it.
Buck Jam - 2 Flavors
12 Bags of Corn/Feed Mix to sprinkle around the feeder

4 Blank Posters that I will draw a Doe on and Put.. Party.. Hot Does! and draw arrows to my awaiting rifle ... 

1 Barry White CD for when we are driving around with a few candles for the Deer to "Get in the Mood"


We will post up with what results work best... I am betting on Barry... He has never let me down, but a little Cane and Grub, with some corn should do the trick...


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have use a highbeam headlight several times, the just run right at it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well Sterling learned something. If you put it out like the directions say, C'Mere Deer that is, make sure if you have cattle that you put it behind a fence. If not, you'll have cattle all over it. 90 pictures of cows licking the bark off of a log. LMAO!

TH


----------



## mickey839 (Jun 10, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. C'Mere deer also has a new product out called *3 Day Harvest.* No really sure what all is in it, but, it is supposed to be really concentrated. It was a VERY strong sweet smell to it. And you only use a real small amount at a time. We were tossing handfuls of it in the tall grass and the deer were working really hard to find it. I've never seen it in stores, but, I beleive it's available on their website.


They have it at the Academy in Webster.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Ok Ok Ok.......*

I went and bought some C'mere deer powder and spray. I like the idea of the MM's. Tell me more about making the MM's !!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

asolde said:


> I went and bought some C'mere deer powder and spray. I like the idea of the MM's. Tell me more about making the MM's !!!


BorderBandit knows the method. He made enough of them last weekend.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Alright folks.....here's how you make m&m's......

soak 20 lbs of corn in the diluted rootn juice or c'mere deer liquid concentrate for 12 - 18 hours before you plan on hunting. Basically an overnight type of deal. I use 5 gallon buckets. Before you go out to hunt use your hands to move some of the soaked corn, let the liquid drain back into the bucket, into another 5 gallon bucket. (3 - 5 lbs.) Cover the top of the corn in the new bucket with the c'mere deer powder.....stir in with hands or shake bucket until all corn is covered. You may have to add some more powder to it again. Repeat above process until you have enough corn for whatever feeder or bait areas that you have. I generally use 1-2lbs per baiting area. Don't overdo it because you will not want the bait to be out overnight. Also turn your feeders down enough to compensate for the extra feed your putting out. 

If you can get video of putting the product out and getting a kill over it...Ivan and Steve are making a video for television of hunters just like us. Real life testimonials type of deal. Who knows...might have us some movie stars out there. 

I just hope that Steve didn't get to much of the "Wild Bunch" on video last weekend. If he did I'm not to sure that America is ready for that yet. lol

Oh yeh....good luck and post up some pics here on the forum.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> .............I just hope that Steve didn't get to much of the "Wild Bunch" on video last weekend. If he did I'm not to sure that America is ready for that yet. lol
> 
> ...........


I'll go out on a limb here......

I doubt there is very little footage of our campfire discussions that is suitable for broadcast. At least not as a hunting program.

Come to think of it, I'm starting to regret signing that talent release.  LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I'll go out on a limb here......
> 
> I doubt there is very little footage of our campfire discussions that is suitable for broadcast. At least not as a hunting program.
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm starting to regret signing that talent release.  LOL


HaHa, thats what I was thinking. Maybe they can mute the conversation and just play some background music. Kinda like they do on the Cabela's commercials.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Bucksnort said:


> just play some background music.


Dueling banjos perhaps. :biggrin:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Barry White*

GarratyRan, I would be careful of driving around in the moonlight nestled in the truck with B4B and playing Barry White. Might get someone in the mood besides the deer. Might give other hunters the wrong idea. I'm not trying to start something, I'm just saying..... :biggrin: 
BB


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> Swamp,
> 
> Can you send me picture by picture instructions of you harvesting "said urine" so I may learn the skill I think that would help us all! If video please include the sountrack "Can't you smell that smell"


Garrett --I will get you a bottle next weekend as I am gonna save all of it in a special Jar and give it to all my friends for Christmas Gifts! (we are going to take about 20 doe's!)--I will make a special Roll On Deoderant type aplicator for you Bro at no extra cost! Ha!

That "Stuff" really does work well--every thing will go and take a wiff of it. and all U gotta do is grab that ol' pee sack and dump it in your "Special" Jar----and don't forget it's not Gaterade! Very Important!!!!!!

I will give you a call and make U and B4B some "Brew" on the House!

Gonna get ShedHunter or Cutter to photo the special Harvest of it as I pinch that thang and do the cut! Nuttin' but a Thang' and it's done!

swamp.............................living 1 tree down the way!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> Dueling banjos perhaps. :biggrin:


ya know there is one in every bunch. perhaps two(bigbuck) in this group LOL


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Awww come on BS. You hung a slider and someone was going to hit it out of the park. I just happened to be at the plate. :rotfl: 

Sounds like ya'll had a great time. I'm interested in trying that product now. Hopefully I'll be able to head south in a few weeks.


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

*deer attractants*

As everyone knows, if the deer smell you they won't come in. Therefore the best product that I have ever used was a masking scent called Gland-U-Lure. It is made by Buck Stop. I used to get it at Marburger's in Kema, but they stopped carrying it. The deer walked down the same path that I did right up to my blind. If anyone knows where I can get some I appreciate the heads up.


----------

